# What do you think of the Nikon 85mm f/1.8?



## Dinardy (Jul 16, 2013)

I just scored an 85mm f/1.8G for $400 even on eBay. I felt good about it... eBay bidding is always so exhilarating for me, until after I pay. But I think I'll feel better when its in my hands.

I know this is a pretty well regarded lens as far as consumers/prosumers go. But I'm curious as to what my fellow TPF'ers thought of the lens, I've shot 100mm and a 105mm and I dig the focal length but those were both manual lenses.

Maybe someone somewhere over the could post a few of your favorite 85mm photos for me?

THANK YOU! :heart:


----------



## cptkid (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it the 85mm 1.8d? 

If so, I asbolutley LOVE that lens. 

It's my favorite lens in my kit, and it hardly ever leaves my d7000 now. 

My most recent thread in "people photography" with 4 portraits, they were all shot using the 85mm 1.8d


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 16, 2013)

cptkid said:


> Is it the 85mm 1.8d?
> 
> If so, I asbolutley LOVE that lens.
> 
> ...



Aw no its a G lens. I'll go check that out now though!


----------



## cptkid (Jul 16, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> cptkid said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the 85mm 1.8d?
> ...




I believe the optics are almost exactly the same on the G version. Its just an updated lens body, & missing the aperture ring.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 16, 2013)

cptkid said:


> Dinardy said:
> 
> 
> > cptkid said:
> ...



I wasn't overly impressed with my 35mm 1.8G I've sent it back to Nikon once already for a super squeaky AF, I also felt that I was fine tuning it more than I should have to... I hope this 85mm G is a complete opposite case!


----------



## cptkid (Jul 16, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> cptkid said:
> 
> 
> > Dinardy said:
> ...




I had to fine tune my 35mm 1.8g on my D7000, i've not had to touch the fine tune for the 85mm (but that is the D version)


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 16, 2013)

cptkid said:


> Dinardy said:
> 
> 
> > cptkid said:
> ...



Nonetheless good to know, I'm glad I wasn't the only one


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2013)

I've got the D version.  Great lens.  Good build quality, nice size, great color rendition and pleasing bokeh.  Works well on DX and FX format cameras.  Hope the G version serves you well.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 16, 2013)

kundalini said:
			
		

> I've got the D version.  Great lens.  Good build quality, nice size, great color rendition and pleasing bokeh.  Works well on DX and FX format cameras.  Hope the G version serves you well.



Thats good to hear. I hope it does too, I'm beginning to feel left out with the G unit. Should be here Wednesday. I guess I'll update with some pictures


----------



## Helen B (Jul 16, 2013)

The G is a different optical formula from the D. It is generally sharper and more contrasty, particularly wide open. It's a great lens, like most of Nikon's 85 mm lenses. I've had more 85 mm Nikkors than any other focal length and the 1.8G is a favourite - shame it has no aperture ring.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 16, 2013)

I've owned two 85/2 Ai; one 85/2 Ai-S; one 85 1.4 Ai-S; the 85 1.4 AF-D, one 85/1.8 AF-D, and now the 85 1.8 G over the past 30 years...so, I guess like Helen, 85mm (or maybe 50???) is the Nikon lens I've had the most individual models and samples of. I like the defocus character and high central sharpness + kinda softer edges of the 1.4 AF-D for portraits, but for landscapes and high-detail stuff, the new 1.8 G is, simply put, easily the best 85mm lens I've owned. It's a remarkably good lens, with optics that seem to me to be well,well above the expected level considering the price.

I don't have any scientific testing equipment, but DxO Mark does; they have a set of 72 F-mount lenses, and they've tested the same,exact lenses on the D600 and D800...the two 85mm's in the G-series from Nikon, and the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 are the three highest-resolving lenses in their test set of lenses.

I am surprised that the 1.8 and 1.4 G models are so,so close in performance.


----------



## bmw_guy (Jul 16, 2013)

Derrel (and others), irrespective of the price difference or bang for buck factor, if you had the choice would you choose the 1.4 G over the 1.8 G.  I know I will purchase a 85mm prime and haggling over the choice.  Yes the 1.9\8 represent better value but given its a long term investment, down the road I dont want to be wishing I had spent the money to purchase the 1.4.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 16, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I've owned two 85/2 Ai; one 85/2 Ai-S; one 85 1.4 Ai-S; the 85 1.4 AF-D, one 85/1.8 AF-D, and now the 85 1.8 G over the past 30 years...so, I guess like Helen, 85mm (or maybe 50???) is the Nikon lens I've had the most individual models and samples of. I like the defocus character and high central sharpness + kinda softer edges of the 1.4 AF-D for portraits, but for landscapes and high-detail stuff, the new 1.8 G is, simply put, easily the best 85mm lens I've owned. It's a remarkably good lens, with optics that seem to me to be well,well above the expected level considering the price.
> 
> I don't have any scientific testing equipment, but DxO Mark does; they have a set of 72 F-mount lenses, and they've tested the same,exact lenses on the D600 and D800...the two 85mm's in the G-series from Nikon, and the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 are the three highest-resolving lenses in their test set of lenses.
> 
> I am surprised that the 1.8 and 1.4 G models are so,so close in performance.



Thank you for the real-life experience Helen (and Derrel) ! I am completely stoked to receive this lens, I will wait patiently at the door for its arrival for the next 34 hours.
 I guess I should check out DxO Mark more often... But From the looks of it I need to upgrade my body to take full advantage of this lens  

I also picked up a 50mm F/1.4 AiS just to do a personal comparison against my F/1.8


----------



## Shipman (Jul 16, 2013)

I love these lenses and this is what I intend on making my next purchase. Congrats on getting it, Im jealous


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2013)

You simply cannot go wrong with any Nikkor 85mm lens.  I've not tried the 'G' versions (I love my 1.4 D) but by all accounts it's even better, and I have to tell you, I think the 'D' glass is pretty damn fine.  I'd say you got a good score!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2013)

bmw_guy said:


> Derrel (and others), irrespective of the price difference or bang for buck factor, if you had the choice would you choose the 1.4 G over the 1.8 G.  I know I will purchase a 85mm prime and haggling over the choice.  Yes the 1.9\8 represent better value but given its a long term investment, down the road I dont want to be wishing I had spent the money to purchase the 1.4.



When the 85mm f/1.4 G was introduced, I looked at a number of tests of it, and I thought the bokeh characteristic and drawing style of the lens were inferior to the older 85mm f/1.4 AF-D. Again...I did not like the "look" of the 1.4 G model, compared to what I was shooting four years ago.

I bought the 85 1.8 G as *a high-detail "landscape lens"* for my D3x. I wanted a lens that was very sharp, very high resolution, and with a very even performance across the frame, and I knew the 1.8-G would deliver those characteristics. And, at a low price. So, no, *I* would not choose the 1.4 G over the 1.8 G...I'm already set with a 1.4 portraiture lens that I like a lot...but which is not an "even" performer at wider f/stops.

I do not think lenses are a really good investment. The 1.8 and 1.4 G series lenses are pretty close in performance, I think. Both are pretty "clinical".


----------



## Antithesis (Jul 17, 2013)

The 85 1.8G is phenomenal. I've played with several different 85's from a few different companies, and I think this is my favorite in terms of overall IQ (sharp from wide open all the until you get limited by diffraction) and usability. It's light, AF is very fast and it's even got the little weather gasket on the back. The images that come off of it are nice and contrasty, nice micro-contrast, really nothing to complain about. 

I took a few images this morning of some puppies we are hoping to help adopt out. These images are obviously processed in Lightroom, and actually had the contrast pulled back a bit in some cases:

epandrsn

A little clarity is added in a few, and sharpening on two or three. But, it's quite a good lens. I apologize for the shameless blog plug, but it's just the best way to display images.


----------



## sandollars (Jul 17, 2013)

EVERYONE should have an 85mm in their bag.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 18, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 18, 2013)

Antithesis said:


> The 85 1.8G is phenomenal. I've played with several different 85's from a few different companies, and I think this is my favorite in terms of overall IQ (sharp from wide open all the until you get limited by diffraction) and usability. It's light, AF is very fast and it's even got the little weather gasket on the back. The images that come off of it are nice and contrasty, nice micro-contrast, really nothing to complain about.
> 
> I took a few images this morning of some puppies we are hoping to help adopt out. These images are obviously processed in Lightroom, and actually had the contrast pulled back a bit in some cases:
> 
> ...




I believe it, I had a chance to shoot mine today... and I instantly fell in love. My favorite part is the perfectly dampened focus ring... So far all my autofocus lens rings have been janky.

Its too bad you're in Puerto Rico. We have been looking for a puppy for the girls.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 18, 2013)

Vtec44 said:


> I like it.



Holy bokeh batman! A beautiful portrait


----------



## Richichi (Jul 19, 2013)

I've shot with the G from friends and absolutely love it. A short while back they went down to $399 new but unfortunately at the time I had some other expenses and didn't pull the trigger and kicking myself in the butt for it. So here am I now waiting for the price drop again but it doesn't seem in sight ... good luck with yours as I'm sure it will serve you well.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 19, 2013)

I got mine for $400 it wasn't perfect, some of the gold lettering is fading... But the glass is great. 

...My ex-friend hit it with a frisbee today so there is now a white mark... But thats about it!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 19, 2013)

^^^   That's why you should always, always use the lens hood.

Congratz on the new lens.  For $400, I'm guessing it was the f/1.8 version.  Although I would love to have an f/1.4 for obvious reasons, I much prefer the smaller size of the f/1.8.

Happy shooting and remember to post some examples soon.


----------



## Solarflare (Jul 19, 2013)

In my experience I quite often need flexibility in the focal length when it comes to telephoto, so I went for the new AF-S 70-200mm f4 VR for my D600 instead.

I dont really need more than f/4 for portraiture on a 36x24mm full frame small format sensor. That would result in these weird pictures where people have one eye in focus and the other one is out of focus.



P.s.: Oh, and if I wanted a dedicated portrait lens, the AF 135mm f2 DC from Nikon would be my prime suspect.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 21, 2013)

kundalini said:


> ^^^   That's why you should always, always use the lens hood.
> 
> Congratz on the new lens.  For $400, I'm guessing it was the f/1.8 version.  Although I would love to have an f/1.4 for obvious reasons, I much prefer the smaller size of the f/1.8.
> 
> Happy shooting and remember to post some examples soon.



It unfortunately hit the body of the lens, I went through and checked to make sure nothing was hit loose. It still works amazingly, I didn't have to fine tune it which was a plus. I posted a few pictures in my latest thread from the zoo. Its a fantastic lens for sure.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 21, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> In my experience I quite often need flexibility in the focal length when it comes to telephoto, so I went for the new AF-S 70-200mm f4 VR for my D600 instead.
> 
> I dont really need more than f/4 for portraiture on a 36x24mm full frame small format sensor. That would result in these weird pictures where people have one eye in focus and the other one is out of focus.
> 
> ...



If I had the cash I would have gone for its older brother the 70-200 F/2.8 VRII 
The 135mm is nice but a little long on my DX


----------



## MK3Brent (Jul 21, 2013)

It's personally my favorite lens. D version. 

Fast focusing, sharps as nails, accurate color, great subject isolation.


----------

